# Rock Bass



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I am fishing a river that goes through our town, and I have noticed the occasional Rock Bass dead and floating down the river. My Question is What fishing techniques should i use to catch them? The River is abut ten feet deep and is weedy on the bottom. What bait and lrues should I use?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ah, Rock Bass. One of my favorites!

Here's a link to a classic column of mine, showing my appreciation, and giving you some tips, for "ol' goggleyes!"

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/rock-bass-fishing.php


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

rock bass are by far the most easy fish I have ever caught...I've never fished for them, but have caught a lot of them. A lindy rig with a leech will really produce, a small crank would work, a small spinner...pretty much anything.

Let me know how they taste. :lol:


----------

